# Favorite Non-versicolor Avicularia species?



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 7, 2003)

What is your favorite non-versicolor species and why?

Big Dragonfly


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 7, 2003)

I voted for the purpurea because I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## invertepet (Jan 7, 2003)

You forgot minatrix, hurriana, bicegoi, geroldi and laeta, to name a few. 

Mine is bicegoi, followed by hurriana and minatrix. Here's one of my bicegoi, overdue for a molt but a big beautiful girl nevertheless...


----------



## JacenBeers (Jan 7, 2003)

Metallica makes my privates tingle with excitement, but I am not a fan of the band.


----------



## Devildoll (Jan 7, 2003)

avicularia....
reason.... color variation

i've had 4 or 5 different avicularias, and i've had a grey, a black, a pruple, and a weird mix of black and purple....
i think they are the cuddly species of all spiders...

perfect aboreal body.....  

hearty.....

i love them.

funny thing is;.... i don't have any noiw!


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 7, 2003)

*Avic!*

I chose the A.avicularia! It is an AWSOME species! Very pretty! Facinating, and great colors!

 Good Luck!

                James


----------



## pategirl (Jan 7, 2003)

I voted in favor of the Avicularia....they're pretty, docile, and make great webs. What more could one ask for?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 7, 2003)

purpurea, of those listed in your poll.
Reason? cool coloring, and I'm expecting my first tomorrow!


----------



## Venom (Jan 7, 2003)

My vote goes to metallica. All that irridescent blue-greenness is just way too cool.


----------



## Valael (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd have to go Avic also....only because it's the only one I've ever owned.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 7, 2003)

*Giant Pinktoe*

Well,,  I was the one that voted for Braunshauseni.

I have 2 versicolors ( I know these guys off topic  ) and 1 very lovely good looking A. Avic.

Well, the Braunshauseni just "stunned" me how it look like as a bigger s"ling. 
This very deep,dark, orange tiger-lines abdomen, Pinktoe-toe-ish, long legged and really active. 
On top of that, an Avic with some temper for good or bad

Starting to become a fav.

Kenny


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jan 7, 2003)

I voted for the Goliath because they are so aggressive acting. I have 4 avicularias and one versicolor and the one goliath. Of course I love the versis colors but couldn't vote for that one so I picked my hearty and aggressive eater. Well shoot, I also have a Geroldi, she too is cool but slow growing.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

the reg. avic because the black fur looks blue, green, purple, etc, in different lights


----------



## davidmmx (Mar 28, 2007)

I voted purpurea, because I only have purpurea and versicolor, and the purpurea is soooooooooo sweet with me and vicious with crickets.

But it's a pity you forgot huriana. I would have had a hard time deciding, because I saw here on AB a pic. where one looked really furry .


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 28, 2007)

I choose none of the above because _A. huriana _would be my choice.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Mar 28, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I choose none of the above


Same here, my choice would be _bicegoi_ .

-Sean


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 28, 2007)

Avicularia geroldi, the pretty blue spider that _doesn't_ want to bite your fingers off.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 28, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I choose none of the above because _A. huriana _would be my choice.


huriana is the first one i looked for..so none of the above gets my vote as well.


----------



## Mister T (Mar 28, 2007)

I voted Juruensis for 2 reasons ..1.I really do like the coloring and markings on this species  2.I cannot find ONE,which makes me want one more   lol.

My second choice would be Bicegoi...another hard to find Avic here in Canada and one I'd love to acquire soon :}


----------



## jeep (Mar 28, 2007)

I voted for purpurea, but my 2nd pinktoe was a geroldi.


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 28, 2007)

Definately _A. purpurea_!


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Mar 28, 2007)

None of the above, I would go with_ A. minatrix_ if it were listed.  

Peace-
M.


----------



## Mina (Mar 28, 2007)

I have A. avics, A. minatrix, A. bicegoi, and A. purpurea.  The winner pedipalps down is A. purpurea!!!!  I was lucky enough to see my mature male in full sunlight recently and it was enought to blow me away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojobear (Mar 28, 2007)

Definately A. purpurea! 

a. Because my favorite color is purple
b. Because I love to see the look on non T people's faces when you tell them you have a "purple pink toe tarantula." (kinda reminds you of a song from the 50's doesn't it?)


----------



## Jonathan Wilhelm (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to say A. purpurea, It was the T that got me into them, when I first saw a guy come on Leno he had one and I wanted one immediately. He also had like 5 others but the A. purpurea was the T that stole my heart. My first spider was an A. versicolor, 10 Ts and 5 months later I finally found a Purple.


----------



## goferris (Mar 28, 2007)

i chose the metallica because i think they are really pretty. but i was disappointed that minatrix wasn't an option. i think they are really neat looking spiders. now i have a avicularia mainly because they are much cheaper and still really cool looking (granted mine is starting to annoy me with it's lack of webbing ...grr).


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 29, 2007)

mine is definately hurriana then bicegoi and of course metallica.


----------



## BinarySpider (Mar 29, 2007)

*Avicularia bicegoi*

Defintiely Avicularia bicegoi, then it is a toss up between the Avicularia minatrix and the the Avicularia braunshauseni.

There is one very interesting thing out there. I am seeing several online photos of different color variations in what is being called bicegoi. I am even seeing color variations in online photots of what is being called the huriana.

The Avicularia bicegoi that I have what is called the Brick Red Pink Toe. The following photo shows the one I personally prefer not including the Avicularia versicolor. Definitely a brick red color in my vision.







BinarySpider


----------



## funnylori (Mar 29, 2007)

_A. purpurea_ cause I've got one.  It was my first sling, and my first T that lived more than a year. It was the one that gave me the confidance to buy many more slings.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Mar 29, 2007)

I've kept most of those on the list, and a couple others...

I'd say huriana is my favorite....  you just have to see it in person to see how beautifully "fuzzy" it is!  

I've got Avicularia spec "Amazonica" right now, just as slings, but I have a feeling that as adults they will be my new favorite! (think avic avic with brighter colors and woolly like a huriana).  

Otherwise, behind huriana, i'd say the next in line would be purpurea (only have a juvie so far though), then versicolor, then metallica..etc.  


-=icm=-


----------



## phil jones (Mar 29, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS FROM 2003 :? :? :? :? :wall: :wall: :wall:     words failed me ?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Mar 29, 2007)

phil jones said:


> words failed me ?


Well, to be honest, its better then starting another identical poll.:? 

-Sean


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Mar 29, 2007)

My vote goes also for purpurea.

Smok.


----------



## phil jones (Mar 29, 2007)

you may have some thing their but it just going round and round lol its not the 1st of april as it seems like it lol


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 29, 2007)

hurriana. I just love those hairs!


----------



## massmorels (Mar 29, 2007)

my favorite 2 arent on the list.. 

Avicularia sp. Amazonica
Avicularia geroldi


----------



## imspecial16 (Apr 2, 2007)

my favorit avicualria is by far avic.purpurea its really beautifull.


----------



## dalejamin (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, oh man.  That's a tough one 'cause I like all avics    I love the coloring of both the A. purpurea and A. geroldi, but they're hard to come by. Can't wait to get one of each!!


----------



## JCola (Apr 20, 2007)

urticans is the winner, mine has the most awesome long pale pink hairs everywhere.  such a fuzzy beautiful animal.   i've got a whole bunch of avics, they all have their pluses.  a great genus in my opinion.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2008)

*Purpureas*

They are exclusiveeeeeeee


----------



## saminthemiddle (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally don't see how it matters a wink. I mean, with the state of the genus when you buy one you have absolutely no clue what you're buying. It's kind of like a grab bag of sorts.

Case in Point:

Earlier in this exact thread someone said A avic is the best because of the many different color varieties that they come in. The problem is that A avic does not come in different color varieties as far as I have ever known!


----------



## cabey0201 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll second that.  Someone commented earlier in the thread about the bicegois being a brick red, while even earlier in the post someone had a pic of a supposed bicegoi that looked far from the other image, or the supposed bicegoi that I had (also clearly brick red).  Regardless, I had to pick the purpurea out of the list provided.  Although, aside from the purpureas and versis, my favorites are minatrix, bicegoi, huriana, geroldi, laeta, and metallica.  Hell, they're all about as cool as a spider can be.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 2, 2008)

Phew! Lost me at non-A. versicolor!


----------



## vbrooke (Jun 2, 2008)

Purpurea fir the beautiful colors! :clap:


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 2, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Phew! Lost me at non-A. versicolor!


Actually I take that back. I'm quite the fan of A. metallica, although I don't see myself owning one while I have my A. versicolor.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 2, 2008)

You left out my favorite. 

Avidularia Sp. Amazonica


----------



## samsbugs (Jun 21, 2008)

A. purpurea out of these choices, but A. minatrx is my fave.
Sam


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

purpurea! I think they are 3rd most gorgeous!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2010)

avicularia sooretama


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 17, 2010)

Avicu.. whoooo, wants to see my gorgeous man boobs in the watering hole?

I say purpurea by the way.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> avicularia sooretama


Are those rare ? Never heard of one lol .


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Either _A. minatrix_ or _A. diversipes_.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Whichever one doesn't die.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 17, 2010)

avicularia sooretama is Hot !


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> Whichever one doesn't die.


LOL ! You are so right .


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 17, 2010)

I <3 my little A. purpurea!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Are those rare ? Never heard of one lol .


Nope, not in the hobby.  Just recently got described.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> avicularia sooretama


Are you aware that this is a dwarf species? I wasn't. 

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/2663/avisooretama2.jpg


----------



## Ictinike (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy thread necro 

metallica for reasons already stated..I voted nonetheless


----------



## joes2828 (Jun 18, 2010)

I outta get myself every one of these...


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jun 18, 2010)

This poll lack laeta which would be my choice. A really beautiful blue when it's a juvie and I love how they turn brown when they become adult, its so different than most arboreal.


----------



## Big B (Jun 19, 2010)

A. diversipes


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 19, 2010)

a.purp IMO is the 2nd best looking avic (after versicolor). its hard to capture the true color in photographs :drool:


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 19, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> a.purp IMO is the 2nd best looking avic (after versicolor). its hard to capture the true color in photographs :drool:


Yup ! Sadly , my sling just passed


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 19, 2010)

*I Agree W/*

Avicularia Purpurea, bein' Next prettiest


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 20, 2010)

I gotta go with the regular old avic .


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 20, 2010)

> This poll lack laeta which would be my choice. A really beautiful blue when it's a juvie and I love how they turn brown when they become adult, its so different than most arboreal.


Yes.  I love my laeta too.  They change colour so beautifully with every molt.  I'm not even sure which colour phase has been my favourite so far!  And they remind me of psalmopoeus more than avicularias for some reason...I think it's their behaviour and the tube webs they make.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 20, 2010)

Im going with metallica. One of my females is rolling a sack as I type.


----------



## apoohneicie (Feb 23, 2011)

I chose Urticans cause it's my new baby! OK so I am a little biased.:razz:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 23, 2011)

_A.purpurea_ as adult and _A.diversipes_ as sling/juve :}


----------



## TomM (Feb 23, 2011)

*A. purpurea*

After recently seeing some amazing pictures, A. purpurea has become the Avic I want most (that was on your list, A. diversipes is my #1).  Not many spiders with that kind of purple. Just looks crazy.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Feb 23, 2011)

A. purpurea, A. juruensis and A. minatirix. :} :drool:


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 23, 2011)

A.bicegoi closely followed by A.purpurea


----------



## Arachnethegreek (Feb 23, 2011)

Personal fav has to be minatrix, i love the pattern on the abdomen.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Metallica.
The white tips of the setae make em super big and fuzzy against a black backdrop. Plus it was my first avic, so I'm kind of partial.


----------

